# No official ICS for Galaxy S or Galaxy tab



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

just thought i would share this since i haven't seen anyone discussing it. so samsung says there will be no release of ice cream sandwich for the 1st gen galaxy s or the galaxy tab, because "neither device has enough RAM or ROM for the new touchwiz". correct me if i am wrong but isn't it currently being run on those devices? well, at least the galaxy s anyway.

http://techcrunch.co...ontent=My+Yahoo


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

We published a news article on the phones Samsung has said explicitly will get ICS, and it's been pretty well discussed in Disqus at the bottom of the story. I agree with you that the situation merits much more discussion than it's been receiving.

My biggest gripe in the situation is that these phone manufacturers with their well-paid developers can't seem to code user interface overlays without sucking up every bit of available memory and then some. If you look at AOSP (and iOS, I have to say) you see essential interconnectedness of services without everything tripping over itself. When enthusiast developers with other full-time jobs can code circles around professionally employed Android developers, there's a problem in the system.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

couldn't have said it better myself. it's obvious that it will work. i guess they just don't want to deal with older devices.


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

Its the same old story..if they start supporting older equipment then why would the average consumer be driven to upgrade? If they are only supporting the "latest" devices then Joe Blow is going to blow his next paycheck to get that latest device because he's gotta have it (Or so the OEMs and carriers think). This and other modding communities are unique in their quest to prolong the life of each device. My hat is off to all the devs that take their time to develop these custom roms for all of us out there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

actually, within a short amount time it looks like they are going to go back and re-evaluate the possibility of running ICS on the Galaxy S devices according to the article linked below. it seems they got a lot of complaints about their initial statement. i think they could pull it off if they really wanted to, but maybe they just said this as a means of damage control if the complaints have really been that bad. i guess we will see what they come up with.

http://news.yahoo.co...-121805765.html


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Probably because that phone is what? A year old? I would be pissed too if that was my phone. Every time it looks like Sammy learns their lessons, the community has to crackem to get them to act right.

I do however believe that they would like to separate from those earlier models, the SG II and beyond is a testament to Sammy competing with the best. Let's hope they don't make fools of us........


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

hey no sweat. i am sure that the unofficial release is much better than anything samsung could cook up anyway. touchwiz is a bloated nightmare that we don't need, so if they don't produce a sluggish official ROM i won't lose any sleep. i just want to see them release it for the sake of non MTD custom roms. happy new year


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Agreed about the community fixing their build haha


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to remind you that we're covering this on the front page as well for those of you who only see the forum side of things. Samsung is going to think I have it out for them when all is said and done; I am just helping look after you guys and make sure you get your money's worth.

Here are our stories so far:
Samsung releases ICS list, ignores Google Update Alliance pledge
Samsung confirms Galaxy S snub, offers rationale
Samsung considers a "lite" Ice Cream Sandwich for Galaxy S and Galaxy Tab

I say again... When a bunch of part-time coders who work together over forums and through IRC and GTalk can put out a more efficient Android experience with lower battery consumption and higher user satisfaction rates than the OEM, something is wrong. That isn't just meant for Samsung, either.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Ash - didn't realize, I will check it out. Is the article tapatalk enabled?


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, our front page isn't Tapatalk enabled. We do have a mobile skin that works quite well for phones, though.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Is tapatalk supported on the table?


----------

